# Overclocking i5 750 issues



## Gotmilkman (Nov 23, 2011)

So for about 2 weeks now I've been wanting to overclock my i5 750, but I keep having issues, when I follow overclocking guides I get a computer that will turn off and turn on, then turn off, then turn back on, and it repeats that, it never gets to the flash screen though. I've tried using Dummy OC mode and that works.. kinda. It OCs my processor, but then I guess ram issue, I'm running win 7.. 64 bit with 8 gigs of ram. What the Dummy OC mode does is keeps my physical memory above 40% at an idol. And then the computer will freeze up here and there..
Im curious if its possible to install the wrong bios. I believe I bought a Evga P55 motherboard, but my flash screen says Evga P55 SLI, and I do not believe its the SLI board. I've tried installing the p55 bios and no changes.
Anyone have any suggestions? I'll post my specs here just below this.

One other thing as well. My computer feels as if it takes forever to boot up now, when I first got it.. it took like 15 seconds to boot, now its around a minute and a half.


```
------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 1/6/2012, 09:48:54
       Machine name: TRAVIS-PC
   Operating System: Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit (6.1, Build 7601) Service Pack 1 (7601.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506)
           Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: 1E655
       System Model: 1E655A74
               BIOS: BIOS Date: 05/03/11 17:17:57 Ver: 08.00.16
          Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU         750  @ 2.67GHz (4 CPUs), ~2.7GHz
             Memory: 8192MB RAM
Available OS Memory: 8184MB RAM
          Page File: 4298MB used, 12065MB available
        Windows Dir: C:\Windows
    DirectX Version: DirectX 11
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
   User DPI Setting: Using System DPI
 System DPI Setting: 96 DPI (100 percent)
    DWM DPI Scaling: Disabled
     DxDiag Version: 6.01.7601.17514 64bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
      Display Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 2: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 3: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 4: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 5: No problems found.
          Input Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D:    0/4 (retail)
DirectDraw:  0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (retail)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (retail)
DirectPlay:  0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow:  0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
          Card name: NVIDIA GeForce GTS 250
       Manufacturer: NVIDIA
          Chip type: GeForce GTS 250
           DAC type: Integrated RAMDAC
         Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0615&SUBSYS_0593196E&REV_A2
     Display Memory: 4069 MB
   Dedicated Memory: 997 MB
      Shared Memory: 3071 MB
       Current Mode: 1920 x 1080 (32 bit) (59Hz)
       Monitor Name: ViewSonic VA2431 Series
      Monitor Model: unknown
         Monitor Id: 
        Native Mode: unknown
        Output Type: Unknown
        Driver Name: nvd3dumx.dll,nvwgf2umx.dll,nvwgf2umx.dll,nvd3dum,nvwgf2um,nvwgf2um
Driver File Version: 8.17.0012.8562 (English)
     Driver Version: 8.17.12.8562
        DDI Version: 10
       Driver Model: WDDM 1.1
  Driver Attributes: Final Retail
   Driver Date/Size: 10/15/2011 00:53:00, 15693120 bytes
        WHQL Logo'd: Yes
    WHQL Date Stamp: 
  Device Identifier: {D7B71E3E-4555-11CF-AC5B-9F251CC2C535}
          Vendor ID: 0x10DE
          Device ID: 0x0615
          SubSys ID: 0x0593196E
        Revision ID: 0x00A2
 Driver Strong Name: oem11.inf:NVIDIA_SetA_Devices.NTamd64.6.1:Section005:8.17.12.8562:pci\ven_10de&dev_0615
     Rank Of Driver: 00E62001
        Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_C ModeVC1_C ModeWMV9_C 
   Deinterlace Caps: {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
       D3D9 Overlay: Supported
            DXVA-HD: Supported
       DDraw Status: Enabled
         D3D Status: Enabled
         AGP Status: Enabled

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
            Description: Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio)
 Default Sound Playback: Yes
 Default Voice Playback: No
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0889&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_1000
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: RTKVHD64.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.0001.5888 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: Yes
          Date and Size: 7/6/2009 16:19:02, 1824672 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0xF1F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

            Description: Speakers (Avnex Virtual Audio Device)
 Default Sound Playback: No
 Default Voice Playback: No
            Hardware ID: 
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: {0.0.0.00000000}.{08f7e859-c236-4535-8c65-7eddf479081f}
         Driver Version:  ()
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: No
          Date and Size: , 0 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: AVNEX Ltd.
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0xF1F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

            Description: Realtek Digital Output(RCA) (Realtek High Definition Audio)
 Default Sound Playback: No
 Default Voice Playback: No
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0889&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_1000
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: RTKVHD64.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.0001.5888 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: Yes
          Date and Size: 7/6/2009 16:19:02, 1824672 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0xF1F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

            Description: Realtek Digital Output (Realtek High Definition Audio)
 Default Sound Playback: No
 Default Voice Playback: No
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0889&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_1000
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: RTKVHD64.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.0001.5888 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: Yes
          Date and Size: 7/6/2009 16:19:02, 1824672 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0xF1F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

            Description: Speakers (Logitech USB Headset)
 Default Sound Playback: No
 Default Voice Playback: Yes
            Hardware ID: USB\VID_046D&PID_0A0C&REV_1013&MI_00
        Manufacturer ID: 65535
             Product ID: 65535
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: USBAUDIO.sys
         Driver Version: 6.01.7601.17514 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: Yes
          Date and Size: 11/20/2010 02:43:52, 109696 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Microsoft
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0xF1F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
            Description: Stereo Mix (Realtek High Definition Audio)
  Default Sound Capture: Yes
  Default Voice Capture: Yes
            Driver Name: RTKVHD64.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.0001.5888 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
          Date and Size: 7/6/2009 16:19:02, 1824672 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x1
           Format Flags: 0xFFFFF

            Description: Realtek Digital Input (Realtek High Definition Audio)
  Default Sound Capture: No
  Default Voice Capture: No
            Driver Name: RTKVHD64.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.0001.5888 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
          Date and Size: 7/6/2009 16:19:02, 1824672 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x1
           Format Flags: 0xFFFFF

            Description: Microphone (Logitech USB Headset)
  Default Sound Capture: No
  Default Voice Capture: No
            Driver Name: USBAUDIO.sys
         Driver Version: 6.01.7601.17514 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
          Date and Size: 11/20/2010 02:43:52, 109696 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x1
           Format Flags: 0xFFFFF

            Description: Microphone (Avnex Virtual Audio Device)
  Default Sound Capture: No
  Default Voice Capture: No
            Driver Name: {0.0.1.00000000}.{64cd349c-a851-410d-ad47-a372538300cd}
         Driver Version:  ()
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
          Date and Size: , 0 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x1
           Format Flags: 0xFFFFF

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
      Device Name: Mouse
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Keyboard
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Logitech USB Headset
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0x0A0C
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Razer Lycosa
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x1532, 0x0109
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Razer Lycosa
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x1532, 0x0109
        FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x8086, 0x3B34
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub20
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 3/24/2011 19:29:26, 343040 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 3/24/2011 19:28:59, 7936 bytes
| 
+-+ Generic USB Hub
| | Vendor/Product ID: 0x8087, 0x0020
| | Location: Port_#0001.Hub_#0002
| | Matching Device ID: usb\class_09
| | Service: usbhub
| | Driver: usbhub.sys, 3/24/2011 19:29:26, 343040 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ HID Keyboard Device
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x1532, 0x0015
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_keyboard
| Service: kbdhid
| Driver: kbdhid.sys, 11/20/2010 02:33:25, 33280 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 7/13/2009 17:48:04, 50768 bytes
| 
+ HID Keyboard Device
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x1532, 0x0109
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_keyboard
| Service: kbdhid
| Driver: kbdhid.sys, 11/20/2010 02:33:25, 33280 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 7/13/2009 17:48:04, 50768 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 7/13/2009 15:19:57, 105472 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 7/13/2009 17:48:04, 50768 bytes
| 
+ HID-compliant mouse
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x1532, 0x0015
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_mouse
| Service: mouhid
| Driver: mouhid.sys, 7/13/2009 16:00:20, 31232 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 7/13/2009 17:48:27, 49216 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 11/20/2010 05:33:57, 63360 bytes
| Driver: sermouse.sys, 7/13/2009 16:00:20, 26624 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 7/13/2009 17:48:27, 49216 bytes

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
      Drive: C:
 Free Space: 775.4 GB
Total Space: 953.9 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: SAMSUNG HD103UJ ATA Device

      Drive: D:
      Model: Optiarc DVD RW AD-7240S ATA Device
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), 11/20/2010 01:19:21, 147456 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
     Name: Intel(R) processor System Management Registers - D155
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_D155&SUBSYS_000F0042&REV_11\3&11583659&0&40
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 7 - 3B4E
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B4E&SUBSYS_100F3842&REV_05\3&11583659&0&E6
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), 11/20/2010 05:33:48, 184704 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset Family 4 port Serial ATA Storage Controller - 3B20
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B20&SUBSYS_100F3842&REV_05\3&11583659&0&FA
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 17:45:45, 12352 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 17:45:46, 48720 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 17:52:21, 24128 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ataport.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), 11/20/2010 05:32:46, 155520 bytes

     Name: NVIDIA GeForce GTS 250
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0615&SUBSYS_0593196E&REV_A2\4&20A24278&0&0018
   Driver: C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\Drs\dbInstaller.exe, 8.17.0012.8562 (English), 10/15/2011 00:53:00, 224064 bytes
   Driver: C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\Drs\nvdrsdb.bin, 10/15/2011 00:53:00, 316496 bytes
   Driver: C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\license.txt, 5/24/2011 22:09:11, 15511 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\nvlddmkm.sys, 8.17.0012.8562 (English), 10/15/2011 00:53:00, 12971840 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\OpenCL.dll, 1.00.0000.0000 (English), 10/15/2011 00:53:00, 68928 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvapi64.dll, 8.17.0012.8562 (English), 10/15/2011 00:53:00, 2808128 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvcompiler.dll, 8.17.0012.8562 (English), 10/15/2011 00:53:00, 24796992 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvcuda.dll, 8.17.0012.8562 (English), 10/15/2011 00:53:00, 7581504 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvcuvenc.dll, 6.14.0012.8562 (English), 10/15/2011 00:53:00, 2232128 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvcuvid.dll, 8.17.0012.8562 (English), 10/15/2011 00:53:00, 2542912 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvd3dumx.dll, 8.17.0012.8562 (English), 10/15/2011 00:53:00, 15693120 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvinfo.pb, 10/15/2011 00:53:00, 7384 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvoglv64.dll, 8.17.0012.8562 (English), 10/15/2011 00:53:00, 24742720 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvwgf2umx.dll, 8.17.0012.8562 (English), 10/15/2011 00:53:00, 8791360 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\OpenCL.dll, 1.00.0000.0000 (English), 10/15/2011 00:53:00, 61248 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\nvapi.dll, 8.17.0012.8562 (English), 10/15/2011 00:53:00, 2458432 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\nvcompiler.dll, 8.17.0012.8562 (English), 10/15/2011 00:53:00, 17248576 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\nvcuda.dll, 8.17.0012.8562 (English), 10/15/2011 00:53:00, 5578560 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\nvcuvenc.dll, 6.14.0012.8562 (English), 10/15/2011 00:53:00, 2099520 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\nvcuvid.dll, 8.17.0012.8562 (English), 10/15/2011 00:53:00, 2401088 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\nvd3dum.dll, 8.17.0012.8562 (English), 10/15/2011 00:53:00, 13205312 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\nvoglv32.dll, 8.17.0012.8562 (English), 10/15/2011 00:53:00, 18871616 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\nvwgf2um.dll, 8.17.0012.8562 (English), 10/15/2011 00:53:00, 7041856 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvdispco64.dll, 2.00.0018.0000 (English), 10/15/2011 00:53:00, 1533248 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvgenco64.dll, 2.00.0013.0000 (English), 10/15/2011 00:53:00, 1454400 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) QuickPath Interconnect - D151
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_D151&SUBSYS_000F0042&REV_11\3&11583659&0&81
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 6 - 3B4C
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B4C&SUBSYS_100F3842&REV_05\3&11583659&0&E5
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), 11/20/2010 05:33:48, 184704 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) P55 Express Chipset LPC Interface Controller - 3B02
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B02&SUBSYS_100F3842&REV_05\3&11583659&0&F8
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\msisadrv.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 17:48:27, 15424 bytes

     Name: NVIDIA GeForce GTS 250
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0615&SUBSYS_0593196E&REV_A2\4&17FC2433&0&0028
   Driver: C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\Drs\dbInstaller.exe, 8.17.0012.8562 (English), 10/15/2011 00:53:00, 224064 bytes
   Driver: C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\Drs\nvdrsdb.bin, 10/15/2011 00:53:00, 316496 bytes
   Driver: C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\license.txt, 5/24/2011 22:09:11, 15511 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\nvlddmkm.sys, 8.17.0012.8562 (English), 10/15/2011 00:53:00, 12971840 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\OpenCL.dll, 1.00.0000.0000 (English), 10/15/2011 00:53:00, 68928 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvapi64.dll, 8.17.0012.8562 (English), 10/15/2011 00:53:00, 2808128 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvcompiler.dll, 8.17.0012.8562 (English), 10/15/2011 00:53:00, 24796992 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvcuda.dll, 8.17.0012.8562 (English), 10/15/2011 00:53:00, 7581504 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvcuvenc.dll, 6.14.0012.8562 (English), 10/15/2011 00:53:00, 2232128 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvcuvid.dll, 8.17.0012.8562 (English), 10/15/2011 00:53:00, 2542912 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvd3dumx.dll, 8.17.0012.8562 (English), 10/15/2011 00:53:00, 15693120 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvinfo.pb, 10/15/2011 00:53:00, 7384 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvoglv64.dll, 8.17.0012.8562 (English), 10/15/2011 00:53:00, 24742720 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvwgf2umx.dll, 8.17.0012.8562 (English), 10/15/2011 00:53:00, 8791360 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\OpenCL.dll, 1.00.0000.0000 (English), 10/15/2011 00:53:00, 61248 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\nvapi.dll, 8.17.0012.8562 (English), 10/15/2011 00:53:00, 2458432 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\nvcompiler.dll, 8.17.0012.8562 (English), 10/15/2011 00:53:00, 17248576 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\nvcuda.dll, 8.17.0012.8562 (English), 10/15/2011 00:53:00, 5578560 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\nvcuvenc.dll, 6.14.0012.8562 (English), 10/15/2011 00:53:00, 2099520 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\nvcuvid.dll, 8.17.0012.8562 (English), 10/15/2011 00:53:00, 2401088 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\nvd3dum.dll, 8.17.0012.8562 (English), 10/15/2011 00:53:00, 13205312 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\nvoglv32.dll, 8.17.0012.8562 (English), 10/15/2011 00:53:00, 18871616 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\nvwgf2um.dll, 8.17.0012.8562 (English), 10/15/2011 00:53:00, 7041856 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvdispco64.dll, 2.00.0018.0000 (English), 10/15/2011 00:53:00, 1533248 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvgenco64.dll, 2.00.0013.0000 (English), 10/15/2011 00:53:00, 1454400 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) QuickPath Interconnect - D150
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_D150&SUBSYS_000F0042&REV_11\3&11583659&0&80
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 5 - 3B4A
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B4A&SUBSYS_100F3842&REV_05\3&11583659&0&E4
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), 11/20/2010 05:33:48, 184704 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801 PCI Bridge - 244E
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_244E&SUBSYS_100F3842&REV_A5\3&11583659&0&F0
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), 11/20/2010 05:33:48, 184704 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) processor PCI Express Root Port 3 - D13A
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_D13A&SUBSYS_100F3842&REV_11\3&11583659&0&28
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), 11/20/2010 05:33:48, 184704 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 - 3B42
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B42&SUBSYS_100F3842&REV_05\3&11583659&0&E0
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), 11/20/2010 05:33:48, 184704 bytes

     Name: Generic Marvell 61xx RAID Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_11AB&DEV_6121&SUBSYS_612111AB&REV_B2\4&E313E2E&0&00E6
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\mv61xx.sys, 1.02.0000.0069 (English), 5/11/2009 14:49:10, 178728 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\mvcoinst.dll, 1.00.0000.0003 (English), 3/11/2009 19:34:04, 41984 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) processor PCI Express Root Port 1 - D138
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_D138&SUBSYS_100F3842&REV_11\3&11583659&0&18
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), 11/20/2010 05:33:48, 184704 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller - 3B3C
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B3C&SUBSYS_100F3842&REV_05\3&11583659&0&D0
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 6.01.7601.17586 (English), 3/24/2011 19:29:04, 52736 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.01.7601.17586 (English), 3/24/2011 19:29:14, 325120 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.01.7601.17586 (English), 3/24/2011 19:29:26, 343040 bytes

     Name: Generic Marvell Yukon 88E8057 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller #2
Device ID: PCI\VEN_11AB&DEV_4380&SUBSYS_ABCD3842&REV_10\4&2F67035D&0&00E5
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\yk62x64.sys, 11.10.0006.0003 (English), 6/15/2009 01:10:00, 393216 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\yk62x64.dll, 10.12.0001.0003 (English), 6/15/2009 01:10:00, 382976 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) processor Miscellaneous Registers - D158
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_D158&SUBSYS_000F0042&REV_11\3&11583659&0&43
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) processor DMI - D131
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_D131&SUBSYS_100F3842&REV_11\3&11583659&0&00
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller - 3B34
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B34&SUBSYS_100F3842&REV_05\3&11583659&0&E8
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 6.01.7601.17586 (English), 3/24/2011 19:29:04, 52736 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.01.7601.17586 (English), 3/24/2011 19:29:14, 325120 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.01.7601.17586 (English), 3/24/2011 19:29:26, 343040 bytes

     Name: Generic Marvell Yukon 88E8057 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_11AB&DEV_4380&SUBSYS_ABCD3842&REV_10\4&1FCFA2FD&0&00E4
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\yk62x64.sys, 11.10.0006.0003 (English), 6/15/2009 01:10:00, 393216 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\yk62x64.dll, 10.12.0001.0003 (English), 6/15/2009 01:10:00, 382976 bytes

     Name: Texas Instruments 1394 OHCI Compliant Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_104C&DEV_8023&SUBSYS_CB8410DE&REV_00\4&1E22076C&0&18F0
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\1394ohci.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), 11/20/2010 02:44:56, 229888 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) processor System Control and Status Registers - D157
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_D157&SUBSYS_000F0042&REV_11\3&11583659&0&42
   Driver: n/a

     Name: High Definition Audio Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B56&SUBSYS_100F3842&REV_05\3&11583659&0&D8
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\hdaudbus.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), 11/20/2010 02:43:43, 122368 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller - 3B30
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B30&SUBSYS_100F3842&REV_05\3&11583659&0&FB
   Driver: n/a

     Name: NVIDIA GeForce GT 240
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0CA3&SUBSYS_12403842&REV_A2\4&1703E6BF&0&00E0
   Driver: C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\Drs\dbInstaller.exe, 8.17.0012.8562 (English), 10/15/2011 00:53:00, 224064 bytes
   Driver: C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\Drs\nvdrsdb.bin, 10/15/2011 00:53:00, 316496 bytes
   Driver: C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\license.txt, 5/24/2011 22:09:11, 15511 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\nvBridge.kmd, 8.17.0012.7533 (English), 5/24/2011 22:09:11, 12392 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\nvlddmkm.sys, 8.17.0012.8562 (English), 10/15/2011 00:53:00, 12971840 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\OpenCL.dll, 1.00.0000.0000 (English), 10/15/2011 00:53:00, 68928 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvapi64.dll, 8.17.0012.8562 (English), 10/15/2011 00:53:00, 2808128 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvcompiler.dll, 8.17.0012.8562 (English), 10/15/2011 00:53:00, 24796992 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvcuda.dll, 8.17.0012.8562 (English), 10/15/2011 00:53:00, 7581504 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvcuvenc.dll, 6.14.0012.8562 (English), 10/15/2011 00:53:00, 2232128 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvcuvid.dll, 8.17.0012.8562 (English), 10/15/2011 00:53:00, 2542912 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvd3dumx.dll, 8.17.0012.8562 (English), 10/15/2011 00:53:00, 15693120 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvinfo.pb, 10/15/2011 00:53:00, 7384 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvoglv64.dll, 8.17.0012.8562 (English), 10/15/2011 00:53:00, 24742720 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvwgf2umx.dll, 8.17.0012.8562 (English), 10/15/2011 00:53:00, 8791360 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\OpenCL.dll, 1.00.0000.0000 (English), 10/15/2011 00:53:00, 61248 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\nvapi.dll, 8.17.0012.8562 (English), 10/15/2011 00:53:00, 2458432 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\nvcompiler.dll, 8.17.0012.8562 (English), 10/15/2011 00:53:00, 17248576 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\nvcuda.dll, 8.17.0012.8562 (English), 10/15/2011 00:53:00, 5578560 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\nvcuvenc.dll, 6.14.0012.8562 (English), 10/15/2011 00:53:00, 2099520 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\nvcuvid.dll, 8.17.0012.8562 (English), 10/15/2011 00:53:00, 2401088 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\nvd3dum.dll, 8.17.0012.8562 (English), 10/15/2011 00:53:00, 13205312 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\nvoglv32.dll, 8.17.0012.8562 (English), 10/15/2011 00:53:00, 18871616 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\nvwgf2um.dll, 8.17.0012.8562 (English), 10/15/2011 00:53:00, 7041856 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvdispco6420150.dll, 2.00.0015.0000 (English), 5/24/2011 22:09:12, 1496168 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvgenco642090.dll, 2.00.0009.0000 (English), 5/24/2011 22:09:12, 1427048 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) processor Semaphore and Scratchpad Registers - D156
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_D156&SUBSYS_000F0042&REV_11\3&11583659&0&41
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 8 - 3B50
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B50&SUBSYS_100F3842&REV_05\3&11583659&0&E7
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), 11/20/2010 05:33:48, 184704 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset Family 2 port Serial ATA Storage Controller - 3B26
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B26&SUBSYS_100F3842&REV_05\3&11583659&0&FD
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 17:45:45, 12352 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 17:45:46, 48720 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 17:52:21, 24128 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ataport.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), 11/20/2010 05:32:46, 155520 bytes

     Name: High Definition Audio Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0BE4&SUBSYS_12403842&REV_A1\4&1703E6BF&0&01E0
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\hdaudbus.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), 11/20/2010 02:43:43, 122368 bytes

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,WMADMOD.DLL,6.01.7601.17514
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMADMOD.DLL,6.01.7601.17514
WMSpeech Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMSPDMOD.DLL,6.01.7601.17514
MP3 Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,mp3dmod.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mp4sdecd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvsdecd.dll,6.01.7601.17514
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,wmvdecod.dll,6.01.7601.17514
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mp43decd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mpg4decd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,12.00.7601.17514
Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmpsrcwp.dll,12.00.7601.17514
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
SBE2MediaTypeProfile,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17528
Microsoft DTV-DVD Video Decoder,0x005fffff,2,4,msmpeg2vdec.dll,6.01.7140.0000
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7601.17528
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17528
Microsoft TV Captions Decoder,0x00200001,1,0,MSTVCapn.dll,6.01.7601.17514
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
CBVA DMO wrapper filter,0x00200000,1,1,cbva.dll,6.01.7601.17514
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.7601.17514
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7601.17528
Closed Captions Analysis Filter,0x00200000,2,5,cca.dll,6.06.7601.17514
SBE2FileScan,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17528
Microsoft MPEG-2 Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7601.17514
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,qdv.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft MPEG-2 Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7601.17514
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17528
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,,
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
VPS Decoder,0x00200000,0,0,WSTPager.ax,6.06.7601.17514
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,12.00.7601.17514
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,6.01.7601.17514
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
iTV Data Sink,0x00600000,1,0,itvdata.dll,6.06.7601.17514
iTV Data Capture filter,0x00600000,1,1,itvdata.dll,6.06.7601.17514
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,3,qdvd.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft TV Subtitles Decoder,0x00200001,1,0,MSTVCapn.dll,6.01.7601.17514
Overlay Mixer2,0x00200000,1,1,,
RDP DShow Redirection Filter,0xffffffff,1,0,DShowRdpFilter.dll,
Microsoft MPEG-2 Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7601.17514
WST Pager,0x00200000,1,1,WSTPager.ax,6.06.7601.17514
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7601.17528
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,qdv.dll,6.06.7601.17514
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.06.7601.17514
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft AC3 Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msac3enc.dll,6.01.7601.17514
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17528
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,,
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
NetBridge,0x00200000,2,0,netbridge.dll,6.01.7601.17514
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft DTV-DVD Audio Decoder,0x005fffff,1,1,msmpeg2adec.dll,6.01.7140.0000
StreamBufferSink2,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17528
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Media Center Extender Encryption Filter,0x00200000,2,2,Mcx2Filter.dll,6.01.7601.17514
AudioRecorder WAV Dest,0x00200000,0,0,WavDest.dll,
AudioRecorder Wave Form,0x00200000,0,0,WavDest.dll,
SoundRecorder Null Renderer,0x00200000,0,0,WavDest.dll,
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Enhanced Video Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,evr.dll,6.01.7601.17514
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00200000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.7601.17669
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514

WDM Streaming Tee/Splitter Devices:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514

Video Compressors:
WMVideo8 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvxencd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvencod.dll,6.01.7600.16385
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvsencd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.06.7601.17514
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514

Audio Compressors:
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMSPDMOE.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMADMOE.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514

Audio Capture Sources:
Stereo Mix (Realtek High Defini,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Microphone (Avnex Virtual Audio,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Microphone (Logitech USB Headse,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Realtek Digital Input (Realtek ,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514

PBDA CP Filters:
PBDA DTFilter,0x00600000,1,1,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7601.17528
PBDA ETFilter,0x00200000,0,0,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7601.17528
PBDA PTFilter,0x00200000,0,0,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7601.17528

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft GS Wavetable Synth,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514

WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
Realtek HD Digital input,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514
,0x00000000,0,0,,
,0x00000000,0,0,,
,0x00000000,0,0,,
Avnex Virtual Audio Device,0x00200000,2,2,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514
Logitech USB Headset,0x00200000,2,2,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
Realtek HD Audio output,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514
Realtek HDA SPDIF RCA Out,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514
Realtek HDA SPDIF Out,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514
Realtek HD Audio 2nd output,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514
Avnex Virtual Audio Device,0x00200000,2,2,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514
Logitech USB Headset,0x00200000,2,2,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514

BDA Network Providers:
Microsoft ATSC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft DVBC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft DVBS Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft DVBT Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSNP.ax,6.06.7601.17514

Multi-Instance Capable VBI Codecs:
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.7601.17514

BDA Transport Information Renderers:
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00600000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.7601.17669
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.7601.17514

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,1,EncDec.dll,6.06.7601.17708
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7601.17708
PTFilter,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7601.17708
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7601.17708

WDM Streaming Communication Transforms:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514

Audio Renderers:
Speakers (Realtek High Definiti,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
DirectSound: Realtek Digital Output (Realtek High Definition Audio),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
DirectSound: Realtek Digital Output(RCA) (Realtek High Definition Audio),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
DirectSound: Speakers (Avnex Virtual Audio Device),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
DirectSound: Speakers (Logitech USB Headset),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
DirectSound: Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Realtek Digital Output (Realtek,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Realtek Digital Output(RCA) (Re,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Speakers (Avnex Virtual Audio D,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Speakers (Logitech USB Headset),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514

---------------
EVR Power Information
---------------
Current Setting: {5C67A112-A4C9-483F-B4A7-1D473BECAFDC} (Quality) 
  Quality Flags: 2576
    Enabled:
    Force throttling
    Allow half deinterlace
    Allow scaling
    Decode Power Usage: 100
  Balanced Flags: 1424
    Enabled:
    Force throttling
    Allow batching
    Force half deinterlace
    Force scaling
    Decode Power Usage: 50
  PowerFlags: 1424
    Enabled:
    Force throttling
    Allow batching
    Force half deinterlace
    Force scaling
    Decode Power Usage: 0
```


----------



## Gotmilkman (Nov 23, 2011)

bump.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Post your FULL system specs so as to better help you, unless you got the mirco board and even they are all SLI boards. Even there entry line boards are SLI same on the X58 boards.

Right off the bat what power supply are you using? What cooling are you using on the CPU? In the BIOS they have a quick boot option, it may be turned off, the Splash screen will add time to the boot process. Is the memory approved on the EVGA site for that board(or in the manual)?


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

Overclocking is always best done from the BIOS and not from any 3rd party apps. Your cooling has to be sufficient ie. not stock Intel HSF, as well as having a decent PSU. Like jaggerwild says, if we know what you're running, it will greatly assist us, including make/model of your Power Supply.


----------



## Gotmilkman (Nov 23, 2011)

I dont use standard cooling, I have a 950 watt psu as well.


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

Gotmilkman said:


> I have a 950 watt psu as well.


Make/model please


----------

